# Mama kitty has just been spayed...



## junebug (Apr 13, 2008)

And the kittens are 13 weeks. How long should I keep them separated? (Do I even *need* to keep them separated?) It has been 4 days since the surgery. I took them away from her so she could dry up, but I would like to be able to reunite them soon, if possible.

I meant to ask the vet about this when picking her up, but I did what I do best...forgot.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I would give the area of the spay time to heal. You dont want the kittens still trying to nursing and bothering her. Id give her atleast a week if not longer.


----------



## junebug (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks for your reply.  I thought I'd wait at least a week.


----------

